# Virginia planter / Indià



## TraductoraPobleSec

En la traducció que m'ocupa (un pelet complicada), l'autora, en referir-se al barret que tot just ha adquirit un senyor francès, comenta que aquesta peça enamoraria qualsevol filla de _"Virginia planter"_. Primer se m'ha acudit la traducció més o menys directa: "terratinent de Virgínia", però després he pensat en els cèlebres *indians*. 

Posarieu, en aquest context, *indià* en comptes de *terratinent de Virgínia*? Jo gairebé que sí, però no m'aniria malament la vostra opinió.

_Monsieur St. P made his appearance, having settled his affairs at the hotel, and having, moreover, at last achieved the purchase of a sombrero that would have won the heart of a __*Virginia planter*'s daughter by its breadth of brim._ 

Lady Quillinan, viatgera britànica per la Catalunya del XIX.​


----------



## betulina

Jo no ho acabo de veure clar, TPS... Per mi un "indià" és una persona d'aquí que va emigrar a Amèrica i en va tornar ric, per dir-ho en poques paraules. No sé si la teva viatgera en té aquesta idea o només es refereix a algú d'allà amb terres. 

Però vaja, no n'acabo de saber prou, del tema, tampoc; a veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Jo no ho acabo de veure clar, TPS... Per mi un "indià" és una persona d'aquí que va emigrar a Amèrica i en va tornar ric, per dir-ho en poques paraules. No sé si la teva viatgera en té aquesta idea o només es refereix a algú d'allà amb terres.
> 
> Però vaja, no n'acabo de saber prou, del tema, tampoc; a veure què hi diuen els altres.


 
Hola xiquetes:

N´estic d´acord amb la Betu. Jo també crec que un indià és ho que vaig dir ella. A més, potser que fins i tot sembli una mica estrany dit per una americana, però no veria estrany que diguès "un terratinent de Virginia" o "el propietari de una plantació a Virginia".

Salut des-de els madriles.

Ant

No sé com estarà, perquè els diccionaris a la xarxa ten menys ganas de trevallar que jo.


----------



## A n a

¿La majoria dels indians no van fer fortuna a sud amèrica? Si no és així sempre m'ho he imaginat així. M'agrada més terratinent de Virginia.


----------



## Demurral

Antpax said:


> Hola xiquetes:
> 
> N´Estic d´acord amb la Betu. Jo també crec que un indià és hoel que vaig dir ha dit (ella). A més, potser que fins i tot sembli/soni una mica estrany dit per una americana, però no veuria estrany que diguès "un terratinent de Virginia" o "el propietari de una plantació a Virginia".
> 
> Salut des-de els madriles.
> 
> Ant
> 
> No sé com  estarà DEU ESTAR, perquè els diccionaris a la xarxa tenen menys ganaes de trevballar que jo.



Estic d'acord amb l'Ant i la Betu. I l'Ana. Jo conec per indians aquells qui van "anar a fer les Amèriques" (segona meitat S.XIX, primer terç del S.XX).


----------



## Antpax

Demurral said:


> Estic d'acord amb l'Ant i la Betu. I l'Ana. Jo conec per indians aquells qui van "anar a fer les Amèriques" (segona meitat S.XIX, primer terç del S.XX).



Moltes gràcies Demurral.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltíssimes gràcies a tots.

Jo sempre havia entès que un indià era qui havia fet les Amèriques (és a dir, que havia "Persona que ha residit molt de temps a les Índies occidentals".

A més, vaig fer una relació amb els terratinets de les plantacions de Virgínia i els indians perquè en tots dos casos es caracteritzaven (no ens enganyem) per ser negrers i explotadors (fruit del colonialisme) i perquè geogràficament Virgínia encara queda englobada dins la zona de les Amèriques on es portaven a terme aquestes pràctiques tan deplorables.

La filla d'un indià i la filla d'un terratinent de Virgínia: cosines germanes...

Com que el text tampoc no versa sobre els terratinents de Virgínia i l'autora només els treu a colació a tall il·lustratiu... 

No ho sé... Encara m'ho estic pensant... 

A veure si al final m'acabeu convencent...


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

Per a mi, un indià és algú que torna a Espanya amb les seves riqueses, després d'haver explotat les Amèriques.  No crec que tenim una expressió equivalent en anglès.

La "daughter of a Virginia planter" és una "Southern belle" d'aquestes que portaven barrets grans, com en _Gone with the Wind_.  Es fa servir "latifundista" en català?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Orreaga said:


> Hola:
> 
> Per a mi, un indià és algú que torna a Espanya amb les seves riqueses, després d'haver explotat les Amèriques. No crec que tenim una expressió equivalent en anglès.
> 
> La "daughter of a Virginia planter" és una "Southern belle" d'aquestes que portaven barrets grans, com en _Gone with the Wind_. Es fa servir "latifundista" en català?


 
Encara hi penso...

Latifundista sí que existeix en català: no sé, però, si el lector d'aquí està molt familiaritzat amb la geografia i història nord-americanes... (ho dic per si acabo posant "latifundista/terratinent de Virgínia")

Bufa! 

Gràcies de tota manera, Orreaga...


----------

